# New echo pb500t leaf blower need carb tool



## chevyforlife21 (Aug 15, 2015)

Need a carb tool to richen it it has the 2 very small jets( not the flat blade styles) what can I use I heard a peice of copper pipe? What diameter it's a tiny little space 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## backhoelover (Aug 15, 2015)

http://www.hyperparts.com/wc.dll?ctwp~getitemclass~1001~1003~1~minor~00032~00001~Echo


----------



## backhoelover (Aug 15, 2015)

there you go that is where you can ge the carb tool you need


----------



## chevyforlife21 (Aug 16, 2015)

backhoelover said:


> there you go that is where you can ge the carb tool you need


Thank you the blue handled little d drive is what I'm after I hate to pay 40 for those two though plus shipping my other carb tools were 5 bucks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Aug 16, 2015)

If you have a dremel you can remove the carb and a slot the screws. That or keep buying new tamper resistant drivers as they're introduced. I'm getting sick of buying exorbitantly expensive fisher price tools.


----------



## chevyforlife21 (Aug 16, 2015)

GrassGuerilla said:


> If you have a dremel you can remove the carb and a slot the screws. That or keep buying new tamper resistant drivers as they're introduced. I'm getting sick of buying exorbitantly expensive fisher price tools.


I do have a Dremel but I still don't have a way to get the screws out to slot them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Aug 16, 2015)

Take the carb off, cut slots in screws (and collar if applicable) re-install.


----------



## ANewSawyer (Aug 17, 2015)

Lowe's carries small aluminum pipe that I made my first spline driver out of. It is in one of drawers near the screws at my Lowe's.


----------



## ANewSawyer (Aug 17, 2015)

This: http://www.lowes.com/pd_364229-3767...478165&Ns=p_product_price|0&pl=1&Ntt=aluminum


----------



## backhoelover (Aug 20, 2015)

dont cut the carb it will leak


----------



## chevyforlife21 (Aug 20, 2015)

ANewSawyer said:


> Lowe's carries small aluminum pipe that I made my first spline driver out of. It is in one of drawers near the screws at my Lowe's.



Thanks I looked in plumbing copper tube in was to big at 1/8


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ANewSawyer (Aug 21, 2015)

Ah, you needed a smaller piece. What I saw was near the screws, not in plumbing. But I don't think there is a size small enough for your use. If I think of something, I will let you know.


----------



## chevyforlife21 (Aug 23, 2015)

ANewSawyer said:


> Ah, you needed a smaller piece. What I saw was near the screws, not in plumbing. But I don't think there is a size small enough for your use. If I think of something, I will let you know.


Picked up what you were saying by the screws smallest was 1/8 tried it too big slightly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chevyforlife21 (Aug 23, 2015)

Also I have no idea how removing the carb would alow me to cut slots in the screw heads there's tons of space without removing the carb a Dremel cut wheel isn't gonna fit in the screw holes still trying to figure something out 1/8 is to big so I guess I need some thing even smaller


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chevyforlife21 (Aug 24, 2015)

Anybody find any cheaper ones ? I can't really afford the 50 screwdriver right now I'm looking for one of those 5-10 eBay Amazon drivers small d size 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chevyforlife21 (Aug 25, 2015)

No one really has a way around this? 1/8 outer diameter was to fat to go into the recess


----------



## chainsawman2011 (Aug 28, 2015)

Try hlsupply that's were I buy mine


----------



## chevyforlife21 (Aug 28, 2015)

chainsawman2011 said:


> Try hlsupply that's were I buy mine


Doesn't look like they have it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chevyforlife21 (Aug 30, 2015)

Is it because it's newer? I have a few other carb tools never took me more then 5 mins to find one to order 3 hours later I'm still looking only found that one for 40 plus shipping if they will sell it to me. I really don't have that much money so I'm looking for something 10-15 at most like my other tools. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## backhoelover (Aug 30, 2015)

i have never seen a after market small single d i do know that shindaiwa and troy bilt makes there own


----------



## backhoelover (Aug 30, 2015)

here they are if you can find them


----------



## chevyforlife21 (Aug 30, 2015)

Part numbers look to be 91059 for one blue handles 

And 91100 these look to be made by echo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## backhoelover (Aug 30, 2015)

this will help


----------



## chevyforlife21 (Aug 30, 2015)

backhoelover said:


> this will help


 
Thank you that confirmed my two part numbers I mentioned 

I either need just the small d 

Or the kit which has both of them

Now finding one of these is the next problem preferably cheaper I already have the large d I really just need the small d


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## backhoelover (Aug 30, 2015)

they best way to find carb tools is call out of state that is now i got my hand on my frist set i call richie and clappers they would sell my stihl tools cheap


----------



## backhoelover (Aug 30, 2015)

me


----------



## backhoelover (Aug 31, 2015)

send me the money to pay for the shipping and i send you the carb tool insert you will just need to find a handle that way you can adjust you unit


----------



## backhoelover (Sep 2, 2015)

Guess be doesn't need it lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chevyforlife21 (Sep 25, 2015)

backhoelover said:


> send me the money to pay for the shipping and i send you the carb tool insert you will just need to find a handle that way you can adjust you unit


You have one?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## backhoelover (Sep 25, 2015)

did i sold it i can get another i didnt think u was chating anymore sorry


----------



## chevyforlife21 (Sep 25, 2015)

Haha Oh ok 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ANewSawyer (Sep 26, 2015)

Could you use a tiny, and I mean tiny, drill bit to make a hole in the center of the adjustment screw then start a reverse threaded metal screw in it? Maybe the screw would have enough bite to let you back the adjustment screw out.


----------



## ANewSawyer (Sep 26, 2015)

Dur, just use a left hand bit!


----------



## chevyforlife21 (Oct 7, 2015)

Still looking


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chevyforlife21 (Oct 9, 2015)

I Still need


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chevyforlife21 (Oct 13, 2015)

No one?


----------



## chevyforlife21 (Nov 3, 2015)

Starting to need this tool even more I've tried about 10 different home remedys for making tools but no dice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chevyforlife21 (Nov 6, 2015)

No one?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chevyforlife21 (Nov 7, 2015)

Determined someone has to know 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## backhoelover (Nov 7, 2015)

i cant getting any more adjuster sorry i have reached my limiter if i buy anymore the damn epa will come a knocking i hate them bast**ds


----------



## backhoelover (Nov 7, 2015)

hey i just made one out of a jet from a two piece flow jet briggs carb


----------



## backhoelover (Nov 7, 2015)

here it is i just tried it on a echo pb 500 carb i lined the flat spots up and gave it a small tap it took the needle out and screw it all the way back to where it bottom out in the carb body send me you address and you can have it


----------

